# Beer Cartel Beer Store Now Open



## BeerCartel (9/5/11)

Hi all,

Not sure if you have heard of us, but we have recently taken over a Porter's Liquor store in Artarmon, Sydney with the aim of bringing great quality beer to Sydney.

We are starting small and slowly building up the brands we have. The latest beers to hit the shelves include Rogue Track Town Triple Jump Ale, Mikkeller Santa's Little Helper 2010, No 8 Wired Tall Poppy India Red Ale, Ngne Two Captains Double I.P.A, Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black.

Our address for those that are interested is: Unit 9, 87 Reserve Road (entry via Taylor Lane), Artarmon, NSW 2064.

Look forward to hopefully seeing a few of you stop buy and growing the store into something a lot of people seem to be crying out for in Sydney.

Cheers!
Rich
Beer Cartel
http://www.beercartel.com.au
Phone: 1300 808 254


----------



## neonmeate (11/5/11)

dropped in here the other day. great to see a new serious beer shop around, the only one is platinum cellars in this town. some intriguing beers there. mainly "new world" micros from scandinavia, nz and aus. would be nice to see a few more "old world" belgian and german specialities. prices aren't bad for specialty brews but would be nice to see some specials, like discounts for mixed 6 pack sort of thing.

the shop itself is a bit strange. and extremely hard to find. the space seems strangely split between bottles of microbrew and public toilet hand-dryers?! atmosphere could be improved...


----------



## barls (11/5/11)

thought the same thing once i found it, its in the industrial unit block on the opposite side of taylor lane from Victorias basement.
quite helpful though


----------



## BeerCartel (11/5/11)

Thanks for the feedback guys - we'll be making some big changes to the store over the next 12-18 months - slowly but surely we'll transform this into a great craft beer store, including a tasting room hopefully. Watch this space!

Store hours in case your wondering:
Mon-Fri 8:30am-5:30pm
Sat 11am-3pm

To keep track of new beers and store changes visit our facebook page http://www.facebook.com/BeerCartel

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## BOG (11/5/11)

Oh yes, your my local.... the gods are smiling on me....


----------



## pimpsqueak (11/5/11)

Brilliant! I shall be over that way more often now 
Pot Kettle Black is a bloody nice beer too. I hope I find some of Epic's new Hop Zombie on your shelves in the near future!


----------



## BitterBulldog (12/5/11)

i grabbed Kooinda Pale, Bridge Rd Porter, & Hunter Kolsch!

Nice to have that variety to choose from again if you've finished going through Dans range!


----------

